# frozen bil jac



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

is the raw frozen bil jac good to feed my dog?


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

anyone? ive been buying her it for 2 weeks now instead of dry food just wanting to know if i made a good decision anyone have any info?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is garbage, in my opinion. Extremely below average dog food that has high carbs and less than ideal protein/fat content, which is whack considering that meat dominates the ingredient list. 2.5 out of 5 stars and the grade on it is an F I know.


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

crude protine 18percent, crude fat 8percent, fiber 2.5percent, moisture 44 percent, 5lb bag for 6bucks is that really bad move can you give me something healthier make my dog gain some bulk shes only 50lb running her everyday i said what the hell and bout a month of that bully max just to see if it worked had extra money thought why not you know?.. i didnt know about k-9 before buying the bully max or ida bought that but suggestions on foods would be nice


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

if you would please?


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

am i better of just saying f it n buying blue buffalo wildlife dry food and not even mess with frozen or canned foods?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

id rather go with a good quality kibble orijen , blue buffalo, TOTW, Acana or better yet just go raw. JMO


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

how expensive can a all raw diet be though ive never looked into it i dont know if i can afford that? if i can afford to buy a 50dollar bag of blue buffalo can a month can i afford a raw diet i just have one dog


----------



## <Steph> (Oct 24, 2011)

Personally, I would either go grain free or raw. But it really depends on your budget. Acana was costing me more than raw when I fed it. And IMO, "bulking" up your dog is going to depend on her genes and the conditioning you are doing. As long as you are feeding an appropriate amount, its not going to have much effect on her build.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cr45b said:


> how expensive can a all raw diet be though ive never looked into it i dont know if i can afford that? if i can afford to buy a 50dollar bag of blue buffalo can a month can i afford a raw diet i just have one dog


go for the BB wilderness if you had issues with the regular BB one. My pup has been on the wilderness about a month and has had a lot of good changes in his belly, smells and poops.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

depends on the prices there , here yes we have a great butcher and get meat pretty cheap. look into it there are threads on raw diet { its more then just 1 type of meat its organs and bones and differnt meats ect theres a bit that goes into it} and then check your butchers see what they run , $50 a month is kinda tight though i know we are under $100 per dog here but might be a bit more then $50.


----------



## <Steph> (Oct 24, 2011)

cr45b said:


> how expensive can a all raw diet be though ive never looked into it i dont know if i can afford that? if i can afford to buy a 50dollar bag of blue buffalo can a month can i afford a raw diet i just have one dog


I also suggest doing research on raw before jumping into it. It's easy once you get the hang of it, but you do need to have a game plan before just jumping in. Finding a supplier and a chest freezer is going to be the hardest part. I can't tell you how much its going to be since I don't know what your supplier will be charging.


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

thank you guys for all your help also might as well not make a new thread just quick question my girl is a 1 half yrs old shes only 50lbs is she gonna get any bigger am i wasting my time trying i mean if her genetics are the reason then i might as well stick to pedigree dry food lol


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

shes had mange and skin infections allergic to flees but i got that all fixed could that be a reason for her not really growing that much?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

even if thats as big as she will get id stillfeed a better food, you get what you pay for. Her coat and skin will be effected with what you feed. At a year and half she may still fill out a bit she prob wont get alot heavier but will still fill out and mature. Exercise and diet play a big role along with genetics . You can have nice definition in any dog if worked out and fed well. You arent always guaranteed to have that body builder body on them thats genetics. I can tell you i can see a difference in my dogs who we feed raw vs kibble, and just yesterday switched all my dogs to raw so hopefully will see change in the rest of them now as well.


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont want a monster i just want a nice well defined 65lb maybe 70lb at most dog but yea im gonna look into raw diet probley just gonna feed her blue for now on thanks for all the help


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Until you've reserached (not over a period of days or weeks either but for months) feeding an all RAW diet then please do not feed one to your dog. 
Excellent dog foods, in my opinion:

 NON GRAIN FOODS
 * Orijen
 * ZiWi Peak
 * Taste of the Wild
 * Evo
 * Blue Buffalo Wilderness

Good dog foods: 
 NO CORN - WHEAT - SOY FOODS
 * Blue Buffalo
 * Diamond Naturals
 * VerUs

​


----------



## <Steph> (Oct 24, 2011)

cr45b said:


> i dont want a monster i just want a nice well defined 65lb maybe 70lb at most dog but yea im gonna look into raw diet probley just gonna feed her blue for now on thanks for all the help


How much did her dam and sire weigh? Genetics is genetics. My am bully is 50 lbs at full grown. I started her on raw and she got leaner, but otherwise looks the same. A good food will keep your dog healthy but it's not going to magically build muscle.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I've fed raw since the 80s and 90s and also used frozen bil jac.. ITs THE BEST when used right, especially for the price.. PLUS its made in Oklahoma. Also where Shopping carts originated and still made as well as wire bred ties. Bil Jac Frozen used in the right portions along with raw now called B.A.R.F. LOL everything these days is all about a logo a trademark, MONEY.. :flush: 

The best food is what is best for your pet and your pocket. THE BEST DOG FOOD is RAW if you have to buy food go to a butcher or use biljac frozen .. look at all the natural ingrediants combined your getting .. Lamb, fish, the list goes on and on. PLUS REAL HIGH END protein is over rated and hard on your pet overall if not the lifestyle to burn it off. 

I've used frozen biljac for years.. Its so good Idaho will not allow it in the state because it WILL BRING IN BEARS ... Its good good food.. 

I used tennis ball portions, one: twice a day for each dog .. with treats of the golf ball sized through out the day. .. for 45lbs dogs. 

Now I used elk, venison, and predators like coyote and bear. I think I keep some lamb/vegeable purina in a dry storage tub just incase I need someone other than me to feed the dogs for school or work or out of town reasons. Not everyone wants to be educated in the fact that eating red meat raw does not make a dog blood thirsty. IF A DOG KILLS something and eats it; well thats what it goes out to kill and eventually will go after other critters. 

I swear by bil jac frozen; I was gonna order a pallet and they couldnt deliver to Idaho for fish and game reasons. I asked a CO and the most likely answer would be it attracts bears and we already have urban bears and badgers and things. LOL 

BEST of Luck in what ever food works best for you and your pet.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> BEST of Luck in *what ever food works best* for *you *and *your *pet.


Yupp whatever works for y'all!


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

honestly her dad was huge her mom was decent sized 60lbs but all threw her pup life and rapid growth she was having health problems like mange and skin conditions shes finally over that flees make her loose her hair at times honestly just 2 weeks ago she was spotted like a cheata wtih bald spots just after taking her to the vet a month n half ago got her treated for it hair grew back but like i said 2weeks ago she looked like a dog with mange ive been giving her bully max and feeeding her the frozen bil jac and her coat is real soft shiny and no baldness so i doubt ill change diet unless i see unwanted results just want a healthy nicely built dog thats all


----------



## <Steph> (Oct 24, 2011)

cr45b said:


> honestly her dad was huge her mom was decent sized 60lbs but all threw her pup life and rapid growth she was having health problems like mange and skin conditions shes finally over that flees make her loose her hair at times honestly just 2 weeks ago she was spotted like a cheata wtih bald spots just after taking her to the vet a month n half ago got her treated for it hair grew back but like i said 2weeks ago she looked like a dog with mange ive been giving her bully max and feeeding her the frozen bil jac and her coat is real soft shiny and no baldness so i doubt ill change diet unless i see unwanted results just want a healthy nicely built dog thats all


Oh poor baby. My OEB had mange last summer. We caught it very early so he didn't lose hair or anything. You may want to watch out for allergies too. Some of those foods can have random things in them that can cause skin problems if she has allergies. That's why I switched to raw. My OEB had so many allergies and I was tired of going through so many foods trying to find out which one he could tolerate. With her immune system being so low right now due to the fleas and mange, I would hold off on switching just so she can re-coop.


----------



## cr45b (Oct 25, 2011)

shes doing real good now fur looks amazing feels softer then when she was a pup and shes gaining weight and muscle i cant say that bully max is the way to go because i only got a month supply to try it out so cant help anyone out with an opinion on that. Ive been feeding her frozen bil jak and giving her 2 tablets a day of bullymax running her as much as weather permits and shes gaining weight shes finally looking good but working on atleast 10 15 more lbs if i cant get her there im happy with how she is. Shes my kid basically i love either way working on spring pole for this weekend on agenda but problem is i live in woods but all trees around my house are dying and i dont want a bad branch snap and fall on her you know so im thinking ima you a swing set for the spring pole


----------

